# رائحة الفم..تدفع كام للتخلص منها؟



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2010)

*أسبابها*
​ هناك أسباب عديدة يمكن أن تكون وراء رائحة الفم الكريهة، وعلى عكس ما يعتقده الناس، فإنها ليست مرتبطة تمامًا بالفم في حد ذاته، بدليل أن بعض الناس، وعلى الرغم من شدة عنايتهم بالفم والأسنان واللثة، وحرصهم على استعمال فرشاة الأسنان وفرشاة اللسان، والخيط لتنظيف ما بين الأسنان، يظلون يعانون رائحة كريهة في أفواههم.

هذه الأسباب وكيفية التخلص منها:

الطعام: بعد كل وجبة طعام نأكلها، تتسلل بقايا الأطعمة بين الأسنان  وأسفل اللثة، ومع مرور الوقت عليها، هنا تبدأ في إصدار رائحة كريهة نتيجة تخمرها، الزيوت الطيارة التي توجد في بعض النباتات والخضار، أيضًا تسبب هذه الرائحة الكريهة في الفم، ولعل الثوم والبصل أدل مثال على طبيعة هذه النباتات، لكنها ليست الوحيدة، فهناك أيضًا توابل وأعشاب منكهة للطعام لا يخفى أثرها في الفم، بعض هذه الأطعمة يستمر أثرها حتى بعد 72 ساعة من تناولها.

فبعد أن يتم هضم الثوم والبصل مثلاً، وامتصاص الزيوت الموجودة فيهما ودخولها في مجرى الفم، تصل إلى الرئتين فتخرج رائحتها النفاذة مع الهواء الذي نلفظه وتدوم المعاناة لساعات.

مشاكل الأسنان: المصدر الأكثر بديهية وانتشارًا أيضًا لمشكلة رائحة الفهم الكريهة، هو ضعف العناية بنظافة الأسنان، مما يسبب أمراض اللثة والأسنان، فعندما لا يتم تنظيف الفم والأسنان، على الأقل مرتين في اليوم، بالفرشاة وبالخيط الطبي، تتراكم بقايا الأكل بين الأسنان، وتبدأ في اجتذاب البكتيريا التي تقوم بتحليل هذه الفضلات، وبالتالي فإن إنتاج غاز الكبريت كريه الرائحة، الذي يتكون حول الإنسان في حالة عدم تنظيفها، وهناك طبقة أخرى، هي طبقة البلاك أو الطبقة الجيرية، التي من شأن تراكمها من دون تنظيف أن تؤدي إلى إثارة اللثة وإلحاق ضرر جسيم بالأسنان.

جفاف الفم: لا بد أنك تتساءل أحيانًا عن دور اللعاب في الفم، وأهم ما يمكن ذكره في سياق رائحة الفم الكريهة، هو أن اللعاب يمنع جفاف الفم، فالفم عندما يكون جافًا، يساعد على تراكم الخلايا الميتة في كل من اللسان واللثة وداخل الفم، وهذه الخلايا التي لا يتم التخلص منها، تتراكم وتتحلل وتسبب رائحة غير لطيفة، وغالبًا ما يحدث هذا الأمر أثناء ساعات النوم، خاصة لدى الأشخاص الذين ينامون فاغرين أفواههم، لهذا يجدون أن رائحة أنفاسهم في الصباح متغيرة إلى الأسوأ، لكنها ما تلبث أن تزول ومن الأسباب الأخرى لجفاف الفم التدخين وتناول أدوية معينة ووجود اضطراب في الغدد التي تفرز اللعاب.

الأمراض: رائحة الفم قد تكون إشارة إلى الإصابة بالتهاب الرئتين أو مرض الخراجات الرئوية، أو الإصابة بسرطان معين أو اضطراب في عملية الهضم، فمرض الفشل الكلوي مثلاً، يجعل رائحة الفم كريهة بشكل أقرب إلى رائحة البول، ومرض الفشل الكبدي يجعلها تشبه رائحة السمك، أما الأشخاص المصابون بداء السكري، فإن أفواههم أحيانًا تصدر رائحة غير محببة أشبه برائحة الفواكه الفاسدة.

حالة الأذن والأنف والحنجرة: من المسببات الأخرى المحتملة لرائحة الفم الكريهة، التهاب الجيوب الأنفية، حيث تتسرب أحيانًا سوائل من الأنف إلى مؤخرة الحلق، عندما نجد مثل هذه الرائحة لدى طفل صغير، علينا أن نتأكد من أنه لا يوجد شيء صغير عالق بجيوبه الأنفية، فهذا يسبب سيلانًا أنفيًا نحو الحلق لدى الأطفال، وبالتالي رائحة غير طبيعية في أنفاسهم، النتيجة نفسها تسببها التهاب الحلق والتهاب الشعب الهوائية، لكنها تختفي مع الشفاء من المرض.

التدخين: جفاف الفم نتيجة حتمية لدى المدخنين، ما يسبب لهم رائحة كريهة في الفم، ليس هذا فحسب، بل إن التدخين يؤثر في صحة اللثة والأسنان، وهو ما يشكل سببًا آخر للرائحة الكريهة في الفم.

عدم تناول أي طعام لفترة طويلة: يؤدي ذلك إلى ظهور رائحة غير طيبة في الفم، وهذا أمر لا بد أن للجميع يلاحظونه خلال شهر رمضان خاصة، والسبب في ذلك، هو ارتفاع الكيتونات في دم الشخص الصائم.

الأسنان الصناعية: إذا كنت تضع أسنانًا صناعية أو أسلاك تقويم طبية، أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل في فمك، فينبغي أن تكون عنايتك بأسنانك أكبر وأكثر دقة.

 
*حلول*
​ إذا كنت ممن يعانون رائحة الفم الكريهة، فإليك مجموعة من النصائح التي ستفيدك في التخفيف من معاناتك إن لم تقض عليها نهائيًا.

تنظيف الفم والأسنان جيدًا بعد الانتهاء من الأكل: 
ويستحسن أن تكون لديك فرشاة أسنان ومعجون في مكتبك لتستعملهما بعد تناول الطعام، واحرص على تنظيف الأسنان على الأقل مرتين في اليوم، مع استعمال الخيط الطبي لتنظيف ما بين الأسنان كلما أمكن ذلك، لأن الخيط هو الوسيلة الوحيدة القادرة على إزالة بقايا الطعام بين الأسنان.

تنظيف اللسان: لا بأس من أن تقتني فرشاة خاصة باللسان، حتى تدعكه بعد الأكل وتنظفه وتتخلص من الخلايا الميتة وبقايا الطعام العالقة به، واحرص كثيرًا على تنظيف مؤخرة اللسان، أي قرب الحلق، لأن البكتيريا تتجمع أكثر في تلك المنطقة.

اشرب الكثير من الماء: لكي تكون مطمئنًا أن فمك لا يجف، ولا تعتمد على القهوة والشاي لمساعدتك على ذلك، ابتعد عنهما لأنهما مادتان مدرتان للبول، وابتعد أيضًا عن الكحوليات والمشروبات الغازية.

مضغ العلكة: يفضل أن تكون بلا سكر، وأيضًا هي عامل يساعد على إفراز اللعاب في الفم، وبالتالي تنظيفه، وإذا كنت على الرغم من كل شيء، تعاني جفافًا في الفم، فعليك اللجوء إلى طبيب الأسنان، فهناك أدوية يمكن أن يصفها لك تساعد على إفراز اللعاب.
امضغ البقدونس: فهو نبتة ذات رائحة طيب تساعد على امتصاص أي رائحة كريهة في الفم ولو بشكل مؤقت.



مجلة "زهرة الخليج"​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2010)

*ثاااااااااانكس كركوره على الموضوع المفيد*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثاااااااااانكس كركوره على الموضوع المفيد*
> ​



*ثانكس ميلو لتشجيعك الدايم*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مارس 2010)

ميرسى يا كوكى
للموضوع الجميل والمعلومات
سلام المسيح معك ياقمر


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 مارس 2010)

/

*/*
*موضوع مفيد *
*شكرا لكــ*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ميرسى يا كوكى
> للموضوع الجميل والمعلومات
> سلام المسيح معك ياقمر



*ثانكس يا سكر نورتى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> /
> 
> */*
> *موضوع مفيد *
> *شكرا لكــ*​


*
ثانكس لوجودك بنوته*​


----------



## جيلان (4 مارس 2010)

*نصائح مفيدة يا كوكى تخلينا ناخد بالنا ان ممكن يكون بسب مرض عشن نلحق نعالجه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مارس 2010)

تمام يا غالى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*



شكرا جدا

للموضوع المفيد   والرائع

الرب يبارككم




​*


----------



## Alcrusader (5 مارس 2010)

معلومات عامة مفيدة


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2010)

*جميل بجد
شكرا اكتير
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

يثبت مؤقتاً للافادة...


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *نصائح مفيدة يا كوكى تخلينا ناخد بالنا ان ممكن يكون بسب مرض عشن نلحق نعالجه
> ميرسى يا قمر*


*
ثانكس ياحبيبتى نورتينى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> تمام يا غالى
> ربنا يباركك



*ثانكس لمرورك الامير*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ثانكس النهيسى لوجودك الجميل*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> معلومات عامة مفيدة


*
ثانكس Alcrusader*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *جميل بجد
> شكرا اكتير
> *​



*ثانكس جوجو لمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يثبت مؤقتاً للافادة...



*ثانكس كتير سنونو ربنا يخليك على التثبيت*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> شكرا كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
> ​



*ثانكس لمرورك خادمة رب المجد*​


----------



## zezza (7 مارس 2010)

موضوع حلو كتيييير كوكى 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

zezza قال:


> موضوع حلو كتيييير كوكى
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك



*ثانكس زوزاااااا*​


----------



## النسر الغريب (7 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2010)

النسر الغريب قال:


> موضوع جميل



*ثانكس النسر الغريب*​


----------



## Nemo (13 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا ع النصائح الجيدة لأنى محتجاها بجد ميرسى ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى جدا ع النصائح الجيدة لأنى محتجاها بجد ميرسى ربنا يعوض تعبك



*ثانكس نيمووووو*​


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

وحشاني اللي بحبه ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> وحشاني اللي بحبه ​



*ثانكس حبيبتى لوجودك بجد نورتى*​


----------



## toty sefo (22 مارس 2010)

موضوع مفيد شكرا لك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مارس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> موضوع مفيد شكرا لك​



*ثانكس توتى​*


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

*شكرا يا كوكا يُفك*


----------



## MATTEW (25 مارس 2010)

*فعلا معاناه كبيره في التخلص من الروايح دي و خصوصا في الفول و البصل و الحاجات الكتير دي 

شكرا ليكي جدا 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *شكرا يا كوكا يُفك*


*
كده فكتيه ووقع هههههههههههههه
ثانكس حبيبتى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *فعلا معاناه كبيره في التخلص من الروايح دي و خصوصا في الفول و البصل و الحاجات الكتير دي
> 
> شكرا ليكي جدا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك *



*ثانكس لمرورك + jesus servant +​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



*ثانكس تاسونى لوجودك​*


----------

